# Please Do Not Use Heartworm/flea Combinations



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Many vets are now prescribing the heartworm/flea combination pills. As a result, I have seen quite a few Maltese become seriously ill as a result. Some of these babies are/or were members of this forum. I strongly encourage our members to NOT give these medications to their Maltese.. Revolution, Advantage Multi, and Trifexis are some of them..there is a petition to the FDA to get Trifexis recalled..please sign this petition and save our babies!

Animals Petition: FDA & Elanco: Recall the Preventative Dog Tablet Trifexis 
Change.org

I would give heartworm treatment and flea treatments separately..and use a topical flea medication. I would separate these by 1-2 weeks. I would give heartworm med either with a meal or just after a meal. I dose mine according to WEIGHT. I cut their heartworm tablets in half, and I divide ONE vial of flea medication between my 3 girls. Vets do not know everything. We must be advocates for our fur kids.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, April! Just got a notice from my vet that they recommend Frontline Plus and Heartguard. Not sure if this is OK for our 5-month old (picking her up from Josy's tomorrow!!!). We do have woods on our property and often see deer. Will have to ask Josy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention that when we give heartworm and flea meds to our dogs, we are introducing poisons into their tiny bodies. We need to protect them from heartworms and fleas, but we need to be careful how we use these products just like we do with vaccines..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Thanks, April! Just got a notice from my vet that they recommend Frontline Plus and Heartguard. Not sure if this is OK for our 5-month old (picking her up from Josy's tomorrow!!!). We do have woods on our property and often see deer. Will have to ask Josy.




Yes, do ask Josy..I use Frontline Plus, too. I have been able to get Interceptor here which I feel is best but some are having trouble getting it..Novartis has stopped production again:angry::angry: and my vet says they will not be making it again until this fall. I think the Heartguard tablets are bigger..(?) but can be broken up.. I want to see pics of that new baby!!:wub::wub:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

We give our two Revolution and are as happy as can be. We tried Heartgard and they were horribly sick. I called Heartgard because I was concerned that the smallest weight limit range is "up to 25 pounds"! I wanted to know if these could be broken up and I was told that they absolutely could NOT be broken up as the medicinal properties in each chew would not be the same in each section of the chew.

My biggest concern is for ticks and I am not sure what a good answer is for this?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

SpringHasSprung said:


> We give our two Revolution and are as happy as can be. We tried Heartgard and they were horribly sick. I called Heartgard because I was concerned that the smallest weight limit range is "up to 25 pounds"! I wanted to know if these could be broken up and I was told that they absolutely could NOT be broken up as the medicinal properties in each chew would not be the same in each section


I got this same answer from my vet a couple of years ago, which is why we switched to Interceptor since Heartguard made them sick. I have an 18 month supply of Interceptor for each girl somhopefully they will be back in production by then.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Frontline and Interceptor has had their own problems. I use Revolution (I trust my vet, did my own thorough research on it plus all my friends use it with no problems) for Rocky and it works extremely well. I will keep him on that.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

chrisnjenn said:


> Frontline and Interceptor has had their own problems. I use Revolution (I trust my vet, did my own thorough research on it plus all my friends use it with no problems) for Rocky and it works extremely well. I will keep him on that.




Please note I am not telling anyone what to use. It is my honest opinion though that when one uses a combination of a heartworm/flea medication and gives it internally, a higher does of toxins are released into your dogs' system..and they are all released at once..some folks claim that the flea toxin builds up over time...and slowly poisons your dog. I trust my vet too, up to a point, but I just got an e-mail from them telling me to try Trifexis for my Maltese..


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Please note I am not telling anyone what to use. It is my honest opinion though that when one uses a combination of a heartworm/flea medication and gives it internally, a higher does of toxins are released into your dogs' system..and they are all released at once..some folks claim that the flea toxin builds up over time...and slowly poisons your dog. I trust my vet too, up to a point, but I just got an e-mail from them telling me to try Trifexis for my Maltese..


Don't get me wrong, I appreciate your opinion. When I was doing my own research on various sites (including SM) I heard that argument. However, my reasoning to use Revolution is a combination of talking to my vet (I believe in the old Ronald Reagan saying "Trust, but verify), asking my trusted friends what they use, and most of all my own research on it. I researched it to death and IMO Revolution is what is best for my Rocky.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use revolution as well and will at least finish off wht we have left, the only reason I want to change is that I want tick protection too. Still, I appriciate the warning, it is a good reminder to keep a watchful eye out whrn using these products. Personally, I think they can all be dangerous.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Lady was epileptic, I was told that the safest products to use were Interceptor and Frontline or Advantage. I always separate them by two weeks. I do one on the first of the month, one on the 15th. I am using the same products and schedule for Bailey.

I have never even considered using a combination treatment although vets seem to push it.

I bought a year's supply of Interceptor before the plant was closed and had a few months here so I am just praying they are back in production before I run out. With the problems Novartis had with the FDA though, I am worried Interceptor may be discontinued.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I use Revolution, the kind that you apply to the back of the neck. Is this ok?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I really liked Interceptor, both my babies did really well on it but I don't have any and neither does my vet.  And that really stinks!! I'm not sure what to use for heartworm protection. I use Frontline for ticks and now come to think of it, since I used Trifexis this past month for heartworm and the Frontline for ticks, my two babies had double the dose of flea prevention!  OH NO! And fleas don't even appear to be bad in my area. I just want Interceptor back!!! Boy I am a bad mommy for not coming to this conclusion sooner. They haven't had a reaction luckily but I am going to have to think of a better prevention plan.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Yes, do ask Josy..I use Frontline Plus, too. I have been able to get Interceptor here which I feel is best but some are having trouble getting it..Novartis has stopped production again:angry::angry: and my vet says they will not be making it again until this fall. I think the Heartguard tablets are bigger..(?) but can be broken up.. I want to see pics of that new baby!!:wub::wub:


April, Heartguard tablets cannot be divided as the medication is not evenly distributed throughout the flavor tab.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/56379-splitting-heartguard.html


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's interesting to hear that people are using Revolution and having good results, as I thought it there were lot of reports of problems when it first came out. I wonder if the formula is different--or if it was just that a few adverse reactions got a lot of attention. 

Help! my dogs are due for some heartworm prevention tablet today. It's a bad year for mosquitoes here.


----------



## veronicadis (Jun 25, 2012)

Thought I'd add my 2 cents. We use Revolution without any problems (thank God!).


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We can't use Revolution, made all of the hair on Dusty's neck (application site) fall out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

mss said:


> Help! my dogs are due for some heartworm prevention tablet today. It's a bad year for mosquitoes here.


I use Heartgard with no problems (and have on all of our family dogs for 20 years). I separate it from the Comfortis by 15 days, although I'm sure that's not even necessary.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been using Interceptor for Lulu her whole life and she is almost 4 1/2 yrs old. I also have Gidget on it and she is 14 months old. When I found out the last time that it was not going to be made for a while I bought enough for several months from the vet. I'm covered if they start again in November. I only treat for fleas if I see them which is not often, but when I do I was using Revolution because that is what my vet suggested. I thought it was only for fleas not heartworms am I wrong? I don't want to be over medicating.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Revolution is a topical (I give the puppy one to both of my babies at 4 1/2 lbs & 6 lbs and is called Stronghold in Europe). Kitzi is a little too big for the puppy formula but I am willing to run that risk. So far, so good. It covers heart worm, fleas, certain parasites, ear mites, one brown dog tick only, & some forms of mange. 
For other ticks I use holistic sprays & oils in a carrier & badger balm. Ticks are really, really bad here & this year I have not had a tick or a flea, and we walk both dogs outside! When one uses holistic it has to be made fresh & one has to be very, very vigilant. 
We do not have heart worm in this part of Greece, but I need it for when I travel to the US. We do have Kalazar which is carried by sandflies here & it can be deadly. There is a new inoculation for that but I do not use it (also a strong collar) because it is too new, and the collar has irritated my dogs in the past. 
I agree that all of this stuff is poison but some of the diseases are also potentially fatal---so it is sort of like deciding if you want a lethal injection or the electric chair.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

[so it is sort of like deciding if you want a lethal injection or the electric chair.[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean-it is! Everyone's dog and situation is different. We have to do what we have to do, and in Greece, it sounds like you have more to worry about. We do the very best we can for our babies..one needs to weigh risks vs benefits. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> .
> I agree that all of this stuff is poison but some of the diseases are also potentially fatal---so it is sort of like deciding if you want a lethal injection or the electric chair.


How true!

I hated to use any of it on my Lady because of all her health issues. My vet assured me that Interceptor is out of their system in three days and it was safe even when she developed liver damage when she got older. She never could have survived heartworm treatment should she test positive.


----------

